# Best Advice Ever for the 922



## brucegrr

I had a VIP-922 installed yesterday. Love the sleekness of the UI.

As a confirmed tech-holic I jumped right in checking out every function. I quickly found that some things didn't work. Slingbox, View Bill, Help, weather....did not work.

Before I got the 922 I read the forums looking to find posts on problems people had with the 922. (I always assume a new piece of hardware will not work properly. When it does I am pleasantly surprised. When it doesn't I am prepared)

More than a few people said "let the 922 sit a day. Let it _*"settle in*_". What's this settle in junk. It's hardware. It's software. Either it works or it doesn't, says the arrogant tech-holic.

Over night the DVR faeries visited my home and in the morning the 922 was transformed to a fully functioning DVR/Slingbox. *EVERYTHING* works as advertised, including dishonline on my laptop and iPad.

Perhaps a label should be put on new 922's... _*Full functionality may require 24 hours. Be patient!*_

Once again, I got good advice from the forum.


----------



## nhguy

Congratulations. 
After a few days it may need manual resets on a daily basis. Mine does.


----------



## 356B

Mine works pretty good......an occasional reset...Sling is still a work in progress yet it's much better then it was in the beginning. Since you're a "tech-holic" you should enjoy...


----------



## PhantomOG

any other tips? I have an installer coming by to replace my 622 with a 922.

Anything I need to do with my external hard drive to insure it will work with the 922 and still preserve all my recordings?


----------



## BattleZone

brucegrr said:


> More than a few people said "let the 922 sit a day. Let it _*"settle in*_". What's this settle in junk. It's hardware. It's software. Either it works or it doesn't, says the arrogant tech-holic.


It's kind of like finding a NIB laptop from 2005, running WinXP SP1 and some 2005-era anti-virus program. Would you jump right into surfing the web with that, or would you take the time to do the Windows Updates and update/replace the Anti-virus software and definitions? If the former, you'd be asking for big trouble...


----------



## RasputinAXP

PhantomOG said:


> any other tips? I have an installer coming by to replace my 622 with a 922.
> 
> Anything I need to do with my external hard drive to insure it will work with the 922 and still preserve all my recordings?


Nope mine from my 722 worked fine.


----------



## PhantomOG

RasputinAXP said:


> Nope mine from my 722 worked fine.


Thanks, now I won't have to do the rain dance in front of the installer tomorrow. :lol:

In my chat where I requested the upgrade from 622 to 922, I specifically asked for the OTA module 5 times (I counted in the log) and made him repeat back to me that I wanted the OTA module. What are my chances the installer shows up tomorrow withOUT an OTA module? I'm almost betting on it. :nono:


----------



## PhantomOG

Of course, he did not have the OTA module. I called to complain and they wanted to charge me $50 to make up for their mistake. I said that was unacceptable so they said as a "one time courtesy" to me they would be sending it free of charge. How magnanimous of Dish....


----------



## BobaBird

Are any of the policy makers at Dish embarrassed this keeps happenning?


----------



## prm1177

brucegrr said:


> More than a few people said "let the 922 sit a day. Let it _*"settle in*_". What's this settle in junk. It's hardware. It's software. Either it works or it doesn't, says the arrogant tech-holic.


You know whenever I deploy a new Mac or PC that come pre-loaded from the factory, I ALWAYS have to run software updates to ensure the OS's are up to date. I think the 922s are no different as the image they use is probably several updates old.

That said, enjoy your 922. It's a slick receiver.


----------



## AZ.

Post like this make me lean at the 922...my bigist concern is the sling part, as I will use it 99.9 % of the time.....I understand new products and what makes this different as they can upgrade and /or fix problems as they arise...or better yet, add options it didnt start with!!!!


----------

